# apostila



## srmas

Hi, I need to translate "apostila" into English, but not as a note to a text but as a suplementary note to a diploma. The text reads "anotada a apostila". Could "recorded in Register" be correct? Thank you.


----------



## Lems

srmas said:
			
		

> Hi, I need to translate "apostila" into English, but not as a note to a text but as a suplementary note to a diploma. The text reads "anotada a apostila". Could "recorded in Register" be correct? Thank you.


Hi, srmas!

Welcome to the forum. I suggest you give more context so we may help you adequately. 

Lems
________________
Prefiro o paraíso pelo clima, o inferno pela companhia. 
_Mark Twain_


----------



## Vanda

Srmas

Posso estar dizendo bobagens, mas tenho a impressão que 
o apostilamento é algo muito do sistema educacional nosso.
Não acredito que tenham algo parecido em inglês. Pode ser...
Caso não tenham, o melhor será usar uma palavra que dê 
a melhor idéia do doc., algo, talvez, como 'certificate supplement'
'diploma supplement'. ....

Vou tentar descobrir algo a mais.


----------



## Vanda

Smrs,

Como eu suspeitei desde o princípio (p/ citar o Chapolim, hehehehe),
não há algo similar no sistema educacional inglês/americano.
Fiz a pergunta no thread only English, e as pessoas não têm nem
idéia do que estou falando. Inclusive , uma das respondentes é
uma prof., a outra  tem alguns conhecimentos de português
e tbm não conseguiu atinar com o que queríamos.
A melhor maneira num caso destes é usar o  termo em port. e
colocar, entre parênteses, uma definição da palavra. Em traduções
oficiais, p.e., usa-se este recurso. (Tive uma experiência desta com
CNPJ e outros termos usados apenas na nossa cultura).


----------



## Porteño

I have come across this word in a different context and would like some help in how to translate it as I have not the slightest idea what it means. The phrase relates to somebody's business  and is:

LOJA DE VENDA DE APOSTILAS PARA CONCURSOS
 
Could somebody lend a hand here, please?


----------



## Lusitania

In Portugal we don't use the word apostila but when it comes from Brasil we see it as Vanda stated and it could also be a "sebenta" like some resume of some subject that you have to study.
I have no idea on how you would translated into english or if this is what you're looking for


----------



## Porteño

The problem here is that it doesn't seem to be connected with education, but rather with competitions. Yes, indeed, I am trying to translate this into English.


----------



## Denis555

This one is difficult! We need a native (of the English language)!
In the Michaelis Dictionary they don't give a real translation *2.* , they explain it:

*apostila
*a.pos.ti.la
_sf_* 1 *addition or annotation to a script, supplementary note to an official diploma, comment, rider, postscript, marginal note, or between lines note. *2 *xeroxed texts for students (when books on that particular subject are not available).

More on apostila/sebenta on the Wikipédia.


----------



## Lusitania

Maybe some more context. The word certificate crossed my mind but I'm not sure it could be. 

I've googled the word and it seems to appear in other contexts as for instants here and here

Good luck!


----------



## Porteño

Many thanks for all the helpful replies, it is indeed a difficult one! Looking at the various websites one can get some idea of what they are, although the precise word doesn't come to mind, I'm not even sure that the beast even exists in English. Unfortunately I don't have any more context as this is part of reply to a customer survey and the person listed their occupation as I wrote it. The strange thing to me is that they have a shop where they sell these things. The idea reminds me of the kind of document that potential investors buy prior to making a bid for a major public works contract, but those would not be sold in a shop and would have to be purchased from the authorities running the project.


----------



## Vanda

No need for context, more than that, because apostila para concursos is today - I can bet - the most profitable commerce in newstands, as Brazilians crave entering public service, the only way to have a longlife job around here.
Well, this is it, when there is a contest for a public employment, we have to study many laws, and things specific to that position. An example. 
If you don't have all the books containing all the laws and the specific matter - and you won't have - and if you can't access internet to copy the laws or you prefer reading in paper, you go to the nearest newstand and buy an apostila according to the contest you have applied for.

I can bet there is not such a thing as our apostilas aside here, so the best thing is to go with something like workbook for public contests.


----------



## Zamot

Hi,
I believe you are talking of the word Apostila/Apostilha as in the certification that a certain authority stamps in a document.
Therefore, the correct translation will be "Apostille" as in "The Hague Convention Apostille", meaning, in this case, the certification stamped in a particular foreign document giving that document validity in all countries that signed the convention.


----------



## Vanda

As this thread was merged, let's put things clearly. 
The first question was about apostila a kind of document. 
Porteño's question is about apostilas sold in newstand and the explanation for it is like the one I've posted above.


----------



## Porteño

Zamot said:


> Hi,
> I believe you are talking of the word Apostila/Apostilha as in the certification that a certain authority stamps in a document.
> Therefore, the correct translation will be "Apostille" as in "The Hague Convention Apostille", meaning, in this case, the certification stamped in a particular foreign document giving that document validity in all countries that signed the convention.


 
I'm afraid that this is much more informal and has nothing to do with the validation of documents. Thanks for the input anyway.

I have finally decided to translate it thus:

SHOP THAT SELLS PUBLIC EMPLOYMENT TENDER WORKBOOKS

The trouble is that I doubt if anyone will understand it!!!


----------



## Vanda

Porteño, I'd drop the public employment and go with something like Workbook for Public Contests, because, actually this is how we name it: apostilas para concursos. (It can also include the apostilas sold for students who are going to enter university, not a public employment).


----------



## Zamot

Vanda said:


> As this thread was merged, let's put things clearly.
> The first question was about apostila a kind of document.
> Porteño's question is about apostilas sold in newstand and the explanation for it is like the one I've posted above.



When I explained the meaning of Apostilha I was answering the first question because I assumed yours was the correct answer to Porteños specific question.
we don't have apostilas in Portugal, we only have stamps and forms for that matter.
So, sorry if I mislead you in some way!


----------



## Denis555

Porteño said:


> I have come across this word in a different context and would like some help in how to translate it as I have not the slightest idea what it means. The phrase relates to somebody's business and is:
> 
> *LOJA DE VENDA DE APOSTILAS PARA CONCURSOS*
> 
> Could somebody lend a hand here, please?


 
If the *above-mentioned* is what you're looking for, then Vanda's answer is the one. And this is what we (Brazilians) usually think of when someone says the word "apostila". All you have to do now is to think of a word for it in English, perhaps with the help of other natives. 
What about cheap book for *competitive examination*?


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Porteño, I'd drop the public employment and go with something like Workbook for Public Contests, because, actually this is how we name it: apostilas para concursos. (It can also include the apostilas sold for students who are going to enter university, not a public employment).


 
That sounds a good idea, and I also like Dennis555's suggestion.


----------



## Vanda

Zamot said:


> When I explained the meaning of Apostilha I was answering the first question because I assumed yours was the correct answer to Porteños specific question.
> we don't have apostilas in Portugal, we only have stamps and forms for that matter.
> So, sorry if I mislead you in some way!




I knew it, Zamot, that is why I wanted to make it clear, I've merged the threads, so people can make the difference. No problem at all.


----------



## Porteño

Workbook for public competitive examinations?


----------



## Vanda

The problem is that they are not only for examinations - that is true for the vestibular, university entrance examination- but 9 in 10 apostilas sold in Brasil nowadays are for public contests. Some contests you'll have 1800 persons disputing 1 vacant position, or more than that.


----------



## Denis555

Porteño said:


> Workbook for public competitive examinations?


 
If it's OK with you, it's OK with me!


----------



## Zamot

From the meaning Vanda and Denis555 gave to apostila, what about public contests handbook ?


----------



## Porteño

Zamot said:


> From the meaning Vanda and Denis555 gave to apostila, what about public contests handbook ?


 
Yes, I like that and it seems to cover all the bases, thanks.


----------



## redcamarocruiser

I read your replies with interest as I was also looking for a translation of the word "apostila." Actually, it was common practice at universities to use photocopied materials that the professor has assembled for the students in lieu of a book. These are not workbooks per se, but are called course packs or course packets. They are less common now due to a crackdown and copyright infringement lawsuit against Kinkos, who was a major supplier and vender.

I found this description on the web:
"An academic coursepack is a collection of materials (usually photocopied) used in the classroom, distributed either in book format or as class handouts. Coursepacks are commonly offered for sale in campus bookstores, although professors may arrange to sell them in class. Most publishers grant "clearances" for coursepacks--that is, for a fee, publishers give permission for their books or articles to be copied and distributed in educational contexts. Such clearances normally last for one semester or for one school term. After that, the instructor must seek clearance again. In addition to these paper coursepacks, some companies now assist in the assembly of electronic coursepacks used in distance learning and electronic teaching programs."

So my suggestion would be to call it course packet for competitive public service examinations. The word contest just is not used for competive exams. The word "contest" has the connotation of sports or carnival or a spelling bee, a lottery, etc. where a prize is awarded or won. This is problematic for some speakers of Portuguese because "ganhar" can mean to receive (as in a present), earn (as in salary), win (as in a contest), and aquire (in the case of a job). In English, though, we don't have contests for jobs. We have competive examinations. I would say, "The 10 highest scoring candidates on the figherfighter exam will be awarded a job". "The 10 highest scoring applicants on the fire fighter civil service exam will be awarded a job." 

If it is an exam to become a policeman or another specific careerpath, I would include the profession in the title of the course packet. Ex. Firefighter civil service exam course packet. I also saw on the net the terms "Study packets" and "material packets" in reference to civil service exams.


----------



## Vanda

> If it is an exam to become a policeman or another specific careerpath, I would include the profession in the title of the course packet. Ex. Firefighter civilservice exam coursepacket. I also saw on the net the terms "Study packets" and "material packets" in reference to civil service exams.



Graças a Deus, it seems someone came out with an expression to describe the damned apostilas. 
By the way, welcome to the forums Redcamarocruiser!  
What we have called 'public contest' it is the exam we have to do to enter any public career.


----------



## Addicted

Just a mention to the fact tha "apostilas" not necessarily is apllied to those photocopied material.
We refer to "apostila" any compilation of many authors work mostly focused on one specific subject. The pages are usually attached with spiral wire. It could refer to any non-copyrighted printed material, for specific ends.

Anyway, redcamarocruiser's suggestion could be wisely apllied to this purpose. It is my oppinion.


----------



## Dona Chicória

At last I had answers for many doubts of mine!!! Bravo,redcamarocruiser !  Thank you and welcome to the Forum!


----------

